# Watch video. Good or bad?



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My question is- should he contenue firing as the man is fleeing or was that excessive force?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It looks like he quit firing once the BG was out of the hotel and he didn't pursue him. I think I would have done the same. I don't see where he done anything wrong. The women and child where in harms way no matter how you cut the cake. That's my take.


----------



## BeachBum (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree with Baldy. If he didn't continue firing it is likely the bg would have fired again.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

He did a great job. 3 shots 3 hits and Perp. in jail. :smt023

I am a bit surprised that 3 .40S&W's didn't put him 6' under but don't know how good (where) the hits were. Perhaps my .357 should be primary and the .40 secondary.

:smt1099


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I can't remember if i commented on utube when i saw that or not. I know i thought he reacted well, calmly, and smartly, even to stepping right to free up line of sight past the woman and child. Even his co-worker was thinking (or that had practiced) and called the cops, had the woman and child get behind cover. Over all wish i could say i would react as well.

Did you see the NRA videos one about the 18 yo clerk in his family store and the black woman who the robber TRIED to grab her gun? I will have to look for that one again
As to your question TN, I don't know. Didnt the blurb in the side say he was not charged? He did start to follow but then retreated to a cover position inside the lobby.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

He met the threat of deadly force with deadly force. I guess if you go around stickin a gun in peoples faces and takin their money sooner or later someone is gonna get shot. Turns out the right guy got shot this time so maybe there won't be a next time for this guy.

Man that is a reality slap for sure!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

What bothered me and what potential problem I could see with an over zealous prosecutor is the fact of him continuing to fire as the man was running out with his back to him.

Beside that, the guy did a great job.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There's no prosecutor going to try and win that one. They don't like to lose either and with this on film and the way it went down they wouldn't even try. The key to it is that he didn't pursue the BG out the door. Nothing says you can't shoot them in the behind if their still in the building.


----------



## dallaswood43 (Jan 13, 2008)

*read posts on youtube*

i have to agree with some of the posts on youtube that the criminal, as long as he is upright with a gun in his hand, is a threat whether his back is turned or not. how long does it take to whip around and pull the trigger. not long. i am also surprised that he didn't die. i found one on youtube where the bg was shot no less than 9 times in the torso and he stayed upright much much longer than i ever would have suspected. i guess the mozambique drill is around for a reason huh? it is scary the circumstances of the incident but i guess in a public place you could always second guess the appropriateness of the shooting. many say just give him the money but as commented on youtube some people will shoot the witnesses whether they cooperate or not. i live in utah where not long ago in trolley square shopping center in salt lake city, many were gunned down at random. in such an instance innocents are already dying so pulling the trigger is a much easier decision. but you would hate to be that clerk and get killed with a gun on your hip thinking the person was just after your money.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

My question is, did he hit the guy? I am not wild about the idea of putting rounds down the street. Kill some guy driving an ice cream truck a block away, and you won't be viewed as a hero for breaking up the robbery. If you have time to shoot five or six fast misses, you have time to shoot one or two solid hits.

If he did hit the guy, and hit him in the back, then either a prosecutor or a plaintiff's lawyer is going to make a fuss about that. Now, your defense lawyer can overcome it, but you're probably going to have some 'splainin' to do, in court.

Anybody know the answer? How many hits, how many misses?


----------



## dallaswood43 (Jan 13, 2008)

3 shots three hits as explained in the posts above


----------

